# Cute security guard likes me?



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

So there is this very cute female security guard whom works once or twice a week at my store, I find it very easy to talk to her which is saying something.

She is very soft spoken, kind, and introverted like me,

She was telling me how she wants to take selfies at different landmarks in Colorado in an effort to win Broncos season tickets and kept on insisting that I go with her.

I've told her straight up that I have anxiety and that i'm depressed about life and probably wouldn't find traveling around my state fun. She seemed accepting of that and still kindly insisted that I go with her.

She also coyly joked about how we should visit the local amusement park together so that I may see her in her bikini. She actually said this, not me.

I gave her my phone number and she said that she would text me so that I may have hers. 2 days later, no text.

Granted, i'm not really sweating bullets here and next time I see her, I'm going to take the initiative and ask for her phone number so that I may call her sometime.

She is really sweet and the reason I posted this in the friendship section is because I have no expectations but would love to see where this goes, even if we were just friends, I would be okay with that. She seems genuine and easy to talk to.

So back to the thread title, is this a sign that she likes me in some capacity? I am genuinely baffled because human interaction is not my strong suit. I have no idea how to go about hanging out with her with my SA, depression, et cetera.


----------



## macky (Jan 25, 2015)

You'd have made things less ambiguous by asking HER for the number. Anyone can accept a number given to them but giving out a number shows trust on her part. Suprised you didn't go for a full exchange tbh.

Another thing is deciding now if you want to pursue her romantically OR as a female buddy. Cos once you go the friendship route, you've set the expectations that you're not attracted to her.

Since you see her twice a week, you can step out of this call-waiting limbo by asking her out face-to-face.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

macky said:


> You'd have made things less ambiguous by asking HER for the number. Anyone can accept a number given to them but giving out a number shows trust on her part. Suprised you didn't go for a full exchange tbh.
> 
> Another thing is deciding now if you want to pursue her romantically OR as a female buddy. Cos once you go the friendship route, you've set the expectations that you're not attracted to her.
> 
> Since you see her twice a week, you can step out of this call-waiting limbo by asking her out face-to-face.


The only reason I didn't get her number is because she said she would text me so that I may have hers. I get it though, seems ambiguous as you put it.

Decisions, decisions. She is definitely attractive but I don't have any expectations as to having a relationship. I'm not the type of guy who gets so enamored with a woman that he loses all cognitive thinking ability.


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

You have nothing to lose by going for it


----------



## macky (Jan 25, 2015)

Tymes Rhymes said:


> The only reason I didn't get her number is because she said she would text me so that I may have hers. I get it though, seems ambiguous as you put it.
> 
> Decisions, decisions. She is definitely attractive but I don't have any expectations as to having a relationship. I'm not the type of guy who gets so enamored with a woman that he loses all cognitive thinking ability.


I can respect that in a way. But it's not like you're proposing marriage here: you'd be just taking her out on dates to see if she was relationship material. If she asked you out on a date, would you "friendzone" her? If not, that's your decision made. And since you're not enamored, you'd have no problems asking her out.

And get her number next time you see her. Lotsa "woulda should coulda"'s going on with would've put your mind at ease. But you can still straighten it out.Remember, women like confident decisive men.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Tymes Rhymes said:


> I've told her straight up that I have anxiety and that i'm depressed about life and probably wouldn't find traveling around my state fun. She seemed accepting of that and still kindly insisted that I go with her.


So she didn't suddenly break contact with you ? That is a keeper dude.

All of the girls did that when I mentioned I was shy (no, not socially anxious and depressed, just said shy). And they weren't isolated cases, they were like 10. Ain't doing that mistake again.


----------



## chompers (Feb 3, 2015)

It does sound like she is at least interested in you. Maybe she also has/had some anxiety/depression as an introvert, or maybe she just appreciates a guy who is sensitive and honest. A lot of people appreciate it when you open up to them like that.

Also, your attitude is great. I'm sure she noticed that as well, and probably feels safe with you as a result.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> So she didn't suddenly break contact with you ? That is a keeper dude.
> 
> All of the girls did that when I mentioned I was shy (no, not socially anxious and depressed, just said shy). And they weren't isolated cases, they were like 10. Ain't doing that mistake again.


No she didn't just break contact with me which is the weirdest thing. One of the things that I've told her is that i'm nihilistic and am very self-aware of how everything I say portrays myself to others.

I don't know if she respects that but I honestly don't care if she was weirded out by my honesty which doesn't appear to be the case.

Too many people these days are afraid of being honest. I'd rather avoid the headache that comes with not being honest.



chompers said:


> It does sound like she is at least interested in you. Maybe she also has/had some anxiety/depression as an introvert, or maybe she just appreciates a guy who is sensitive and honest. A lot of people appreciate it when you open up to them like that.
> 
> Also, your attitude is great. I'm sure she noticed that as well, and probably feels safe with you as a result.


Possibly. There is one guy at my job whom tries to "spit mad game" at her whenever he sees her and I find that practice to be hilarious. I personally will ask how she is doing when I first see her but then go about my tasks.

She will then usually come up to me and initiate conversation in her soft spoken, mild-mannered, tone and then we converse. (I have initiated with her as well)

I think that she may very well trust me and that is just the coolest realization to have; someone, other than myself, trusts me.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Saw her tonight, Got her number. :smile2:


----------



## dadadoom (Nov 14, 2013)

Great news, Thymes Rhymes! 

I don´t think you need any kind of advice on this one, it sounds as if you two just naturally get along well.

PD: I should get a job lol


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

dadadoom said:


> Great news, Thymes Rhymes!
> 
> I don´t think you need any kind of advice on this one, it sounds as if you two just naturally get along well.
> 
> PD: I should get a job lol


Thanks but since I've first posted this topic she has not contacted me unless I contacted her first.

I mean, she says that she wants me to do all of these things with her, she even wants me to see her in her bikini as I've mentioned before, yet she doesn't care enough to contact me. Keep in mind that she has my number now too.

This is another reason why I think our conversations and interactions with other people, are fake.

I always have to make the primary, secondary, tertiary, quaternary moves with people (especially girls) or else they completely stop talking to me.

I'll probably try texting her after I workout today but it is just frustrating how evident my lonesome is. I've given my number to three girls in the last 2 months, all of whom expressed interest in hanging out with me, and yet they never contact me.

Again must I reiterate? This world is fake.


----------



## dadadoom (Nov 14, 2013)

Tymes Rhymes said:


> Thanks but since I've first posted this topic she has not contacted me unless I contacted her first.
> 
> I mean, she says that she wants me to do all of these things with her, she even wants me to see her in her bikini as I've mentioned before, yet she doesn't care enough to contact me. Keep in mind that she has my number now too.
> 
> ...


Hmm once I started a relationship with a girl, it was the early days before even kissing and she called me every freaking day to talk to me from one to two hours straight. Even while everyone is different and some girls may expect you to initiate, we can safely assume when someone doesn´t request your company that person isn´t that interested in you.

Sorry...


----------

